# Word perfect help please



## gwcana (Apr 22, 2010)

(It's not MS word for those who don't know the program) I 've been creating some documents can not open them to their original format. Everything is shifted. Inserted equations and pictures are all shifted to the left and no longer in the original places. Margins are not the original format. I haven't used this program in a long time because it use to always do that as well but this time it's really important and I don't have the stamina to redo everything. Any help would be appreciated. Corel forum is not helpful and hard to search with. Can't seem to find an actual support service.


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

Can you import it into another program?


----------



## NegativeLogic (Apr 25, 2010)

If it's less than Word Perfect 6.0 or you save the file in an older Word Perfect format, you should be able to open it in either MS Word or (probably) Open Office. 

If it's one of the new versions like X3, X4 or X5, you should be able to save it in the OpenDocument format, which can be read by Open Office (which you can download for free).


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I was going to suggest the same.

I haven't used WP since ms-dos days, blue screen yellow mouse cursor. Wow was it impressive with mouse support, lol.

Open office, an open source package that competes against Microsoft's Office:

http://download.openoffice.org/other.html#tested-full


----------



## gwcana (Apr 22, 2010)

I haven't had the time to say thanks...so thanks. I was able to print a few of the pages that way and had to rewrite some others.


----------



## DavidB (Apr 27, 2010)

gwcana,

Did everything work out?

(Myself, I am still using WordPerfect 10. It does everything I want and the newest versions aren't supported on Windows 2000, so I don't even have the option of upgrading.)

In what version did you create the documents?
In what version are you trying to open the documents?

I have been able to open old documents made with WordPerfect 5. It converts them and saves them in the newer format, so any changes you make won't be saved in the old format.


----------

